# Dear Small Dog Owner (vent sort of)



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

(Not sure if this is the right place for this)

Back story- We have had Kaiser 3 weeks. He has started basic obedience, is doing well but by no means perfect. When it comes to people and dogs when we are out walking his general attitude is to sit, observe the person/dog and either wait for me to give the ok, or in the case of other dogs until he decides he is ready to approach. Not sure if that is normal behavior but works for us and him. I live in a neighborhood full of small dogs. He seems to be BFFs with a tea cup yorkie down the block, it is the FUNNIEST thing.

Well this morning we were out on our walk. He is walking next to me just kind of doing his thing, when we see an owner and what looks like a pug or some pug mix, coming down the sidewalk. Kaiser scoots over and sits in the grass with his head tilted just watching the other dog. The pug starts going NUTS. Barking, pulling, I mean CRAZY town. Kaiser doesn't do anything just looks at the dog. She starts yelling at me to control my dog. I am pretty sure she mis-identified me as a stupid female dog who has no business owning animals. 

I just kind of looked at her and shook my head, and told Kaiser "Street" and we walked out into the street and around this woman (she was between us and our house).

Kaiser just gave the dog another look and we continued home. So just because MY dog is bigger and "a ferocious breed" does not mean my dog is the bad one. I guess the moral of the story is ALL dogs no matter what size need training.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

Amen!!!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

What a rude idiot.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmmm HER dog is barking and lunging, YOUR dog is sitting quietly not reacting...who's wrong in this story and needs to control their dog 

Dogs should be controlled no matter what the size or breed by their owners, that's a simple fact that this person obviously hasn't learned yet. 

Sad thing is one day this person's actions are probably going to get their dog bit and the other dog gets blamed


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Definitely! Very frustrating.

I once encountered a woman who let her two aggressive bichon mixes--on retractable leads, of course--chase the submissive/shy golden retriever I was walking for a good three or four minutes. We were trying to get away from her and had to run into the street. "Please control your dogs!" I called out to her. She laughed at me, instead, and said, "Isn't it funny? Your big dog is scared of my little ones?" As she said this, the smaller one bit Bo in the back leg. I was SO angry. If this had happened the other way around--the bigger dog going after the smaller ones--you know I would have been slapped with a lawsuit.

Ugh. Just because your dog is tiny doesn't mean it can get away with aggression or bad manners.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

OMG, ya know if that happened to me, (my dog just minding it's own business while another is going bonkers and they yelled 'control your dog!") I probably would have burst out laughing and made some snarky remark LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think they are yelling "Control your dog" because they are afraid your GSD will come over and attack their misbehaving dog.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

After having only large dogs for years, I now am in possession of a small foster terrier (who never had any socialization until coming to us). It is a whole new world, let me tell you! Ashley barks, lunges and just generally goes crazy over anything she sees that she isn't used to: cars, humans, dogs, whatever. Obviously, the problem is ours. If we see someone coming WE cross the street or go way around, apologizing all the way. For heavens sake, I don't act like the other dog owner is in the wrong!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I was walking dodger once and I saw this guy up a head in the street. his small dog was on a stretchy leash, he was on one side of the street and his dog was on the other. while that wasn't bad enough the dog is going crazy pulling barking growling. I put dodger in a sit stay next to me while this idiot just let his psycho dog come right up to us, after his dog is already in dodger's personal space the guy asked if his dog could say hi. I told him a little late to
be asking that huh? 

the next day it happens again only this time I'm walking with two of my neighbors small dogs who are well behaved but can be reactive. this idiot keys his dog come straight up to the small reactive dogs even after the three of us told him not to. I had put dodger in a sit stay an he just sat and stared at the dog. this guys dog growled at on if my neighbors dogs and when I pointed it out that he should be controling his dog he tried to blame the growling on the other dog, um no sir it came from YOUR dog. I told him next time his dog
comes up to mine i will kick it, I have asked you nicely twice to please control your dog and to keep it on a shorter leash. the guy shrugs and continues to let his dog aggravate dodger who is losing his patience by this point. 

during the same walk the idiot let's his dog do it again and inlet dodger make noise the guy finally got the message and said to me oh I guess your dog doesn't want to meet mine. :headbang: uh yeah genius I told you that two times ago. I never saw that dog out again I secretly hope he got attacked by our resident DA lab mix. is that too mean?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't even get someone to walk pass me with a small dog. I go to the park for socialization and I sit with mine and "people/dog" watch. Everytime I see a small dog coming(I get excited, because mine is in a sit/stay), they get within 20 feet of me and go the other way I would love to scream to them that my dog is not a killer dog.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I ran into a similar situation on the beach. Dogs are allowed off-lead spanning several miles of sand. Well, I had Dakota on-lead, and Kaiser off while we were doing a short walk after a long session of fetch. Dakota helps "corral" Kaiser so he's learning to stay close, even without a lead on. Its been great so far, and helps with [most] distractions because he either has Dakota to look at, or me with a big yummy treat. At any rate, there are very few people on the beach (its barely 6am) and we come up on a lady sitting on a towel. We've passed just a few people already, and Kaiser sees her but more or less ignores here. Until...

dum dum duuuuum....

The little fru fru ankle biter mix comes running out from behind her, barking and yipping and making a huge fuss, straining at the end of his leash. Now, Kaiser...seeing this commotion, of course wants to go see what the fuss is all about. I'll add that YES, I should have had him on a leash until he was 100% under distractions, but holy moly, this little dog was ridiculous and even Dakota cocked her head at him and tried to take a step in his direction. At any rate, Kaiser starts walking toward the lady and her hellion on a leash...WALKING, mind you, CALMLY...he was not posturing, he was not aggressive, he was not growling or barking. His ears were forward, his tail up and wagging, and he was trying to figure out what this little barking thing was. 

Well, the lady leans over, scoops her growling mess up into her arms (it is STILL throwing a fit, almost spitting as it growls and barks) and gives me this horrified expression and shouts to get my big dog back under control. I was shocked. If HER dog had been offleash, it would surely have run up and bitten myself or one of my dogs. If HER dog had manners, my two would have ignored it. Yes, if Kaiser had been on lead, he would not have started walking in her direction, but he only did that because her dog went baserk. 

I dont know...in my opinion, a leashed reactive dog on the beach (WHY would you bring them, anyway!?) is worse than a friendly, curious off-lead dog. Neither is optimal, obviously...but that woman treated Kaiser like he was a menacing bloodthirsty monster. Kaiser. My goofy overly friendly puppy. Granted he's 59lbs now at 6 months...but still.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I once told a woman who was smiling at me and Rocket as we calmly walked by while her 9lb lunging, barking, snarling thing was doing everything in it's power to get over to us, "Imagine how it would look to you if my dog were doing that. Why is it acceptable for your dog to behave that way just because it's small?" 

She immediately stopped smiling and picked her dog up.

:smirk:


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> I once told a woman who was smiling at me and Rocket as we calmly walked by while her 9lb lunging, barking, snarling thing was doing everything in it's power to get over to us, "Imagine how it would look to you if my dog were doing that. Why is it acceptable for your dog to behave that way just because it's small?"
> 
> She immediately stopped smiling and picked her dog up.
> 
> :smirk:


Nice! I wish I had your guts... I would love to say that to some people.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My mouth has gotten me into trouble before, heh. However, this was a gal who I passed all the time running and that **** dog would always try to go for my ankles. It irritated me.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

As the new owner (had her for 7 weeks) of a Miniature Pinscher and my 11 month old GSD puppy I now understand both sides of the small/large dog psyche...

I found myself accidentally allowing behaviors in the Min Pin (Gidget) that I would not allow under any circumstances with Wendy (GSD). I was not forcing the heal walk and no lunging or paws up on strangers - because she is so small and cute and she doesn't intimidate anyone. Everyone that sees Gidget drops down and calls her and loves her energetic affection. 

BUT! If it is a rule that applies for the big dog - I must also apply it to the RUNT. Now Gidget is not allowed to approach or be approached until she sits and calms her hyper patootie down. Sometimes it means people loose patience and don't get to pet the little red cutie - but that is her own fault for being such a bundle of electric energy. 

I think small dog owners don't have the same "dog" theory as we LARGE dog owners do. But I am treating both puppies as equal. Stay appears to be more of a challenge to small dogs - but we are working on Gidget - she has to learn that being on my heels at all times is not acceptable.


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> I once told a woman who was smiling at me and Rocket as we calmly walked by while her 9lb lunging, barking, snarling thing was doing everything in it's power to get over to us, "Imagine how it would look to you if my dog were doing that. Why is it acceptable for your dog to behave that way just because it's small?"
> 
> She immediately stopped smiling and picked her dog up.
> 
> :smirk:


I thought this as soon as I got back inside. I always come up with good comebacks too late lol

Thanks for the commiseration everyone.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think the 'control your dog' comment is a knee jerk reaction because they know that *THEIR DOG* is the one that should be controlled.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

The obedience class that my 6 month old GSD is enrolled in has a little (maybe 10 lb) mixed breed...a malty-poo maybe? 

Anyway, I have become friends with the owner and I told her how refreshing it is to see a small dog owner actually training their pet!! 

It shouldn't be unusual to encounter a well trained little dog, but in my neighborhood, they are all little terrors!

My friend with the Malty-Poo said she wants her little dog to be able to do all the fun stuff the big dogs do (dog parks, fetch, dog beach, etc) so she needs him to be well trained. Bravo!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

While I was out walking Simon, the 90# black dog who's my avatar, a terrier-ist escaped his owner and charged us from his driveway. I didn't even realize he was there until Simon swung around to jump between him and me to block the little &#*% from biting my leg. In the blink of an eye, that tiny dog had a big GSD foot come down on him to pin him to the sidewalk, and big GSD jaws cover his head without putting any pressure on it. *My* gentle giant is as peaceable as they come. So he just looked at me and waited for me to tell him what to do. After I said "leave it," he let that other dog high-tail it back to its (hysterical, screaming) mama, uninjured. Simon seemed quite befuddled by the incident.

I didn't get an apology from her. I sure didn't offer one, either. She and that dog are very, very lucky Simon's such a gentle soul_. _He has squeaky toys bigger than that stupid dog.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Ugh. I severely dislike the mentality people have towards their little dogs.

And I have actively fought with managers at stores that allow purse-size dogs into their establishment but do not allow 'real' dogs. I've never seen a 50lb+ dog take a dump in a retail store, but I've personally seen two chihuahua-whatsits relieve themselves. And one of the owners LEFT it. *mumble grumble*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

marbury said:


> Ugh. I severely dislike the mentality people have towards their little dogs.
> 
> And I have actively fought with managers at stores that allow purse-size dogs into their establishment but do not allow 'real' dogs. I've never seen a 50lb+ dog take a dump in a retail store, but I've personally seen two chihuahua-whatsits relieve themselves. And one of the owners LEFT it. *mumble grumble*


 
Oops...little dog owner here. Well behaved, rescued Mini Dachshund. She would have her feeling hurt if she ever found out she wasn't a 'real' dog.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Oops...little dog owner here. Well behaved, rescued Mini Dachshund. She would have her feeling hurt if she ever found out she wasn't a 'real' dog.


Hmmm I wasn't aware there was a weight class for "real" dogs either 

Personally I have the best of both worlds and I love both my dogs, they both are good representations of not only their breeds but their size class


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! What a jerk she was, good on you for keeping your composure. I have lost most of my hearing (military). People sometimes say things to me, but I just smile and wave. My wife is not so nice when dealing with these kinds of people.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Oops...little dog owner here. Well behaved, rescued Mini Dachshund. She would have her feeling hurt if she ever found out she wasn't a 'real' dog.


Lol, my apologies! I guess I'm breed-ist!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

was your dog leashed? what do you mean in case of other dogs
untill he decides he is ready to approach? are you letting him
approach other dogs when he wants? maybe the lady wanted you
to hold your dog or leash him if was off lead.



KaiserBastiansMom said:


> (Not sure if this is the right place for this)
> 
> Back story- We have had Kaiser 3 weeks. He has started basic obedience, is doing well but by no means perfect. When it comes to people and dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## KaiserBastiansMom (Jul 6, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> was your dog leashed? what do you mean in case of other dogs
> untill he decides he is ready to approach? are you letting him
> approach other dogs when he wants? maybe the lady wanted you
> to hold your dog or leash him if was off lead.


He was leashed, he was just sitting there not moving. I also had him on a 6 foot nylon leash with less than 3 feet available for him to use, I had the rest folded up in my hand. He was sitting right next to me, right at my feet. I am really not sure what else I was supposed to do, he was doing everything perfectly, and like I said she was between us and our house.

What I mean about other dogs, he is not the kind to run up to other dogs and immediately start sniffing them. He generally waits until he gets the ok to go approach another dog. And even then sometimes he is just not interested in them. ESPECIALLY if they exhibit behavior like that.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Small dog owners really grind my gears sometimes. Nobody should take offence to this, I literally have never in my lifetime seen a well behaved small dog. We had a 1yr. old black pom come in for training, and I did his send home appointment. On his list was housebreaking, recall, and walking on a leash. We did his crate training as well. Was not a housebreaking issue, it's a marking issue. You have a 1 yr old not neutered little dog that has NO respect for you and a bit of a dominant type personality? Get him neutered! His owner said she didn't want to because 'her last dog' wasn't, he was fine and she was also worried about cosmetic issues. I explained she can get implants if that's the problem, you can't even see the dogs area unless he's on his belly. I also tried to explain that not every dog is the same just because you get the same breed - they all have different temperaments. I could not stress this enough, I don't think it got through to her. Her husband asks why I never taught sit stay down stay sorta stuff I showed him his sheet and what he wrote down, we were never told to. Not to mention you can only do so much in a week when our program is a month long.. Hubby goes off, 'well what DID you teach him?" We crate trained him. He associated marking with something negative, his recall is fine - he runs away to other dogs because once again, the little guy is intact and you don't have strong enough obedience with him to control that. I also found no problems with walking him on a leash, but get a no pull harness since he pulls with you. They wonder why their precious dog isn't well trained? Because they never let him on the ground! Carry him everywhere. I can't stand when people think dogs are robots, it drives me absolutely nuts.


----------

